# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Руководящему Совету Российского общества сознания Кришны >  Вопрос про Решение НС о Чайтанье прабху.

## Оксана М.

Харе Кришна!
Пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Несколько дней назад было опубликовано Решение НС кас. Чайтаньи прабху (Руслана Нарушевича).
Пожалуйста, простите, что темы дублируются, простите, что много вопросов, но прошу Вашего понимания. Для очень многих преданных и для меня в частности-это невероятно важный и болезненный вопрос. Чайтанья прабху для многих был и остается наставником, человеком, благодаря которому мы познакомились с преданными.

ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, поверьте, я его не оправдываю, не оспариваю Ваше Решение (да и кто я такая, чтобы это делать). Я от всего сердца прошу Вашей помощи и разъяснений как старших и опытных преданных!
У нас нет вопросов по поводу Вашего Решения, если человек поступил неправильно- он должен ответить. Дело в другом.

1) Простите, но даже те преданные, которые ранее отстранялись от проповеди, которые позволяли себе ОТКРЫТУЮ критику наших духовных учителей, которые оскорбляли старших преданных и вайшнавов, даже эти люди удостаивались более уважительного к себе отношения. Взять к примеру резолюцию по м. Арчи. Там были указаны причины, конкретный разбор отклонений и расхождений с указанием лекций и цитат, где такое имело место с ее стороны. 
Но по поводу лекций Чайтаньи прабху и его отклонений и расхождений-такого не предоставлено. Хотя Чайтанья прабху ведет себя достойно по отношению к преданным, никого не оскорбляет, не критикует. Хотя бы за это он достоин к себе отношения по крайней мере не хуже, чем было к остальным.
Вы пишите, что это очевидные отклонения. Но простите,  мы не таком высоком уровне, чтобы нам все было очевидно. Да и просто очень важно, чтобы такие слова были подкреплены доказательствами.
Однако прошло уже столько дней, но ничего не предоставлено. Подразумевается, что такие Решения принимаются только после детального разбора тех самых отклонений и расхождений. Т.е. такой анализ первичен. И соответственно предоставить его не проблема, т.к. он уже есть.
Прошу Вас, если это возможно, проясните, будут ли они предоставлены и когда?

2) В Решение Вы ссылаетесь на то, что именно "в последнее время содержание публичных лекций Чайтаньи даса (Руслана Нарушевича) стало вызывать беспокойство у вайшнавов ИСККОН расхождением с сиддхантой гаудия-вайшнавов и принципами дхармы". Это также не совсем понятно. Т.к. никаких принципиальных изменений в содержании его лекций в последнее время не было. То, что он говорил в лекциях 10 лет назад, тоже самое и сейчас. Я имею в виду суть. Абсолютно те же принципы и ценности. Никаких изменений не было. Возникает вопрос, почему 10 лет его не "Не Рекомендовали", а теперь что-то изменилось.

3) Лекции практически такого же содержания также читает еще несколько преданных. Например, Сатья прабху. Все те же принципы, такая же позиция по многим вопросам как и у Чайтаньи прабху. Однако, если эти лекции так опасны по своей сути, почему не рекомендуется слушать одного преданного, но всех остальных можно?

4) Уважаемый, Враджендра Кумар прабху! В одном из ответов на эту тему в другой ветке, Вы указывали, что Решения НС принимаются на основании мнения большинства преданных. И в Решении указано, что "содержание лекций стало вызывать беспокойство у вайшнавов ИСККОН". Т.е. позволю себе предположить, что оно было хотя бы частично принято в следствии жалоб и т.п. от преданных.  Простите мне мое невежество((( Мне совсем непонятно, как это работает. Я понимаю, что может быть некоторое число людей, которых не устраивают лекции человека. И эти люди пишут жалобы, обращаются в НС. Но как можно быть уверенными, что эти люди-это большинство? Ведь есть без преувеличения сотни и тысячи людей, которым эти лекции помогали, спасали. Просто эти люди не пишут письма в НС с благодарностью и т.п. Поймите правильно мой вопрос, это не к тому, что есть сомнения в Вашем решении, а просто непонимание, как тогда остальные люди, которым Чайтанья прабху (или любой другой преданный) помог, как им выразить себя, чтобы и эта сторона была услышана. Всегда будут недовольные и по разным причинам, но это не значит, что эти лекции несут исключительно зло. Есть и другая сторона, и она также имеет права быть услышанной. Получается, негатив о Чайтаньи прабху (или о любом другом) Вам сообщают, как можно тогда сообщить о том хорошем, что он сделал в течение 25 лет своего служения для преданных и людей? И принимается ли это во внимание при вынесении таких Решений?

Я прошу меня простить за беспокойство. Пожалуйста, отнеситесь с пониманием и сострадание. Искренне больно за замечательного преданного и человека. 
Сейчас происходит просто линчевание человека, додумывание фактов, и порой просто клевета. Т.к. никаких офиц. разъяснений нет. Это уже безусловна только наша вина, тех людей которые позволяют себе открытую критику и осуждение. Но в Ваших силах и милости это изменить. Чайтанья прабху очень хороший, достойнейший человек. Да, он оступился, но это не перечеркивает все то хорошее, что он сделал для людей. Как личность и как преданный он заслуживает помощи и уважения. За свои грехи он ответит. Но почему мы не можем ему помочь? Хотя бы попытаться прекратить эту волну грязи и клеветы в его адрес, ведь это не несет блага ни для кого, только оскорбления и апарадхи. 

P.S. Уважаемый, Враджендра Кумар прабху. Я еще бы хотела Вас поблагодарить. В одной из тем также здесь по этому вопросу, Вы ответили преданному, что "Если вам не совсем понятны мотивы принятия такого решения, то это вполне можно продолжать обсусждать до наступления полного понимания."  Спасибо Вам, что вы открыты и помогаете нам разобраться. Поверьте, это очень важно. И хоть ответ был адресован не мне, но я надеюсь, что это общая позиция. Лично для меня, я сейчас понимаю, это критичный вопрос. Я не хочу себе позволять недоверие к решениям НС, но и те вопросы, которые есть сейчас разрешить не получается. Очень нужна Ваша помощь и понимание! И я Вам буду очень признательна, если не отвернетесь.   

Спасибо Вам!!! Харе Кришна!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Хотя бы попытаться прекратить эту волну грязи и клеветы в его адрес


Где в обращении НС содержится грязь и клевета?

----------


## Оксана М.

Простите, пжл, я не имела в виду, что в обращении НС. Извините. мне правда жаль, что я не так выразилась. Грязь и клевета в сети, в интернете. Т.к. каждый додумывает, что хочет, потому что нет никаких офиц. разъяснений.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Простите, пжл, я не имела в виду, что в обращении НС. Извините. мне правда жаль, что я не так выразилась. Грязь и клевета в сети, в интернете. Т.к. каждый додумывает, что хочет, потому что нет никаких офиц. разъяснений.


Интернет на 90% состоит из грязи и клеветы. И так будет всегда. На ваши вопросы я отвечу завтра.

----------


## Оксана М.

Спасибо!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> 1)Прошу Вас, если это возможно, проясните, будут ли они предоставлены и когда?


Вот вам одна из выдержек из его лекции 1-го дня во Владивостоке летом 2016. Текст дословный.

Нарушевич:
"... мужчина по своей природе эгоистичен (на картинке показан как центростремительная сила), и если женщина служит такому мужчине (центробежная сила), который служит самому себе, то тогда оба они деградируют".

Фраза не вызывает противоречий, но посмотрите, что он говорит слушателям дальше:

"... поэтому мужчина должен служить женщине, а женщина должна переключиться на себя, и служить себе, поскольку женщине эгоизм не противопоказан, женщина не может быть эгоисткой по своей природе".

Каждый может сделать здесь свои выводы...
Как мы видим, о совместном служении Богу здесь не сказано ни слова, (и дальше по тексту лекции тоже).
Для просветителя, программу которого представляет и организовывает ИСККОН  тиражировать подобные вещи, это всё равно что говорить что Человек произошёл не от Бога, а от обезьяны.

И подобных утверждений в его лекциях достаточно много, где он вместо предложения духовных решений материальных проблем, предлагает те же самые материальные решения, но под другим соусом. В чем просветительская деятельность под эгидой ведической культуры? Где хотя бы намеки на духовное решение материальных проблем?

Также есть немало свидетельств о том, что он часто поощряет разводы, мотивируя это тем, что нет смысла сохранять брак, когда ушла любовь. И неоднократно раздаются мысли о любви, но практически ничего не говорится о дхарме, как основе брака. Дхарма часто приносится в жертву каме - так называемой мимолетной любви этого мира. Это вообще никак не вписывается в учение Вед и Шрилы Прабхупады.

Вот ссылки на видео, где он прямо говорит, что у женщины должно быть одновременно несколько ухажеров. Как это согласуется с учением Шрилы Прабхупады, который говорил о важности чистоты и целомудрии женщины?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQSMNigXoFY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwsiXfEXvzc

По этой ссылке о допустимости разводов:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM4P5vUunyk 





> 2) В Решение Вы ссылаетесь на то, что именно "в последнее время содержание публичных лекций Чайтаньи даса (Руслана Нарушевича) стало вызывать беспокойство у вайшнавов ИСККОН расхождением с сиддхантой гаудия-вайшнавов и принципами дхармы". Это также не совсем понятно. Т.к. никаких принципиальных изменений в содержании его лекций в последнее время не было. То, что он говорил в лекциях 10 лет назад, тоже самое и сейчас. Я имею в виду суть. Абсолютно те же принципы и ценности. Никаких изменений не было. Возникает вопрос, почему 10 лет его не "Не Рекомендовали", а теперь что-то изменилось.


Ответ: плохая карма имеет тенденцию накапливаться. Почему Кришна убил Шишупалу не после 1-го оскорбления, а после 100-го? 
За эти годы накопилось много жалоб на то, что он часто рекомендует разводы, устраивает ночные вечеринки с женщинами и т.д. То есть, его слова стали приводить к разрушительным последствиям. На начальном этапе его лекционной деятельности эти последствия были не очевидны. Сейчас они уже очевидны и потому решение пришло сейчас, а не раньше.




> 3) Лекции практически такого же содержания также читает еще несколько преданных. Например, Сатья прабху. Все те же принципы, такая же позиция по многим вопросам как и у Чайтаньи прабху. Однако, если эти лекции так опасны по своей сути, почему не рекомендуется слушать одного преданного, но всех остальных можно?


При НС недавно был создан просветительский комитет, который изучает деятельность просветителей под эгидой ИСККОН в РФ. Они и занялись планомерным мониторингом этой деятельности. На очереди есть еще несколько человек, к которым тоже накопились вопросы и претензии. Поэтому это только самое начало деятельности этого комитета.




> 4) Уважаемый, Враджендра Кумар прабху! В одном из ответов на эту тему в другой ветке, Вы указывали, что Решения НС принимаются на основании мнения большинства преданных. И в Решении указано, что "содержание лекций стало вызывать беспокойство у вайшнавов ИСККОН". Т.е. позволю себе предположить, что оно было хотя бы частично принято в следствии жалоб и т.п. от преданных. Простите мне мое невежество((( Мне совсем непонятно, как это работает. Я понимаю, что может быть некоторое число людей, которых не устраивают лекции человека. И эти люди пишут жалобы, обращаются в НС. Но как можно быть уверенными, что эти люди-это большинство? Ведь есть без преувеличения сотни и тысячи людей, которым эти лекции помогали, спасали. Просто эти люди не пишут письма в НС с благодарностью и т.п. Поймите правильно мой вопрос, это не к тому, что есть сомнения в Вашем решении, а просто непонимание, как тогда остальные люди, которым Чайтанья прабху (или любой другой преданный) помог, как им выразить себя, чтобы и эта сторона была услышана. Всегда будут недовольные и по разным причинам, но это не значит, что эти лекции несут исключительно зло. Есть и другая сторона, и она также имеет права быть услышанной. Получается, негатив о Чайтаньи прабху (или о любом другом) Вам сообщают, как можно тогда сообщить о том хорошем, что он сделал в течение 25 лет своего служения для преданных и людей? И принимается ли это во внимание при вынесении таких Решений?


Дело не в том, сколько человек пожаловалось в количественном отношении. Жалоба может быть и всего одна, но если вследствие изучения этой жалобы выявились серьезные отклонения в сфере философии и морали, то это повод для разбирательства.




> Я прошу меня простить за беспокойство. Пожалуйста, отнеситесь с пониманием и сострадание. Искренне больно за замечательного преданного и человека. Сейчас происходит просто линчевание человека, додумывание фактов, и порой просто клевета. Т.к. никаких офиц. разъяснений нет. Это уже безусловна только наша вина, тех людей которые позволяют себе открытую критику и осуждение. Но в Ваших силах и милости это изменить. Чайтанья прабху очень хороший, достойнейший человек. Да, он оступился, но это не перечеркивает все то хорошее, что он сделал для людей. Как личность и как преданный он заслуживает помощи и уважения. За свои грехи он ответит. Но почему мы не можем ему помочь? Хотя бы попытаться прекратить эту волну грязи и клеветы в его адрес, ведь это не несет блага ни для кого, только оскорбления и апарадхи.


Никто не отрицает его заслуг. Но сейчас наступил период, когда негатив перевесил позитив. Поэтому НС сделал свое заявление. НС не линчует Р.Нарушевича. Более того, НС утверждает, что ситуация обратима, если сам Нарушевич сделает выводы и приведет свои рекомендации по семейной жизни в соответствие с ведической традицией. Но даже если он не сделает этого, он может продолжать делать то, что хочет, но преданные ИСККОН не будут больше ему помогать в организации программ и им не рекомендовано слушать его лекции.

----------


## Оксана М.

Харе Кришна!
Спасибо Вам, я Вам очень благодарна, что Вы так подробно ответили  на мои вопросы.

На вопросы № 2,3 и 4, которые у меня были, я получила ответы. Сомнения по этим поводам сняты. Я бы хотела Вас попросить, если это возможно,  еще уделить мне время. 
Я читала Ваше сообщение, что Вы улетаете  и  нет возможности ответить быстро. Если позволите, я оставлю свое сообщение здесь и готова ждать Вашего ответа сколько того потребуется.

Спасибо Вам еще раз!

----------


## Оксана М.

> Каждый может сделать здесь свои выводы...


Вполне возможно, что если просто оставить эту цитату в таком виде, она и будет нести странный смысл. Как практически любая цитата из любой лекции и любого лектора, если ее рассмотреть вне контекста. Если послушать лекцию полностью (конкретно эту из Владивостока я не слушала, но такая тема поднимается и в других), то смысл фразы совсем другой. 

Женщина по своей природе более склонна к служению в семье. Это для нее естественно. И для нее важно всегда иметь источники наполнения, чтобы был ресурс служить. Главным и первым из которых, Чайтанья прабху всегда это подчеркивает, являются отношения с Богом. «Женщина должна переключится на себя» он объясняет, что суть не в том, она должна стать Верховным Наслаждающимся в семье и только получать и получать. Женщина наполняется любовью и потом отдает ее своей семье. И фраза «эгоизм ей не противопоказан» о том же говорит, что сколько бы  женщина не получила, все потом отдаст семье. А про то, что женщина не может быть эгоисткой, это же не в смысле, что у нее нет ложного эго и т.п.  А про то, что семья для нее очень важна. 
На эту тему очень много похожих лекций и похожим мнением на это от  уважаемых преданных, чей авторитет не вызывает сомнений. По крайней мере офиц. сомнений точно в их адрес не было.  

Я не могу судить, есть ли в этом  расхождения с учением Шрилы Прабхупады. Если в таком смысле рассмотреть эти слова? 




> Как мы видим, о совместном служении Богу здесь не сказано ни слова, (и дальше по тексту лекции тоже).


О совместном служении Богу не сказано, т.к. это лекция общественная. Туда приходят люди, находящиеся на другом уровне. И Чайтанья прабху ведь не чистый преданный, чтобы им так сказать о Боге, чтобы все сразу вышли из невежества и уверовали. Он просто делает свой долг. Косвенно говорит людям о Боге.




> И подобных утверждений в его лекциях достаточно много, где он вместо предложения духовных решений материальных проблем, предлагает те же самые материальные решения, но под другим соусом. В чем просветительская деятельность под эгидой ведической культуры? Где хотя бы намеки на духовное решение материальных проблем?


И не всегда косвенно даже. 
На лекции в Москве в 2015г. на Гаура Пурниму, весь большой  зал обычных людей, а не преданных повторял вместе в течение нескольких минут Панча-Таттва Маха-Мантру, и не просто как индийскую песенку, а вполне открыто, о том, что это Имена Бога, молитва, и что смысл как раз, что это способ решать свои проблемы. (записи у меня нет, но это не выдумка, я там присутствовала )

В СПб на общественной лекции Чайтанья прабху рассказывал о совместном повторении Имен Бога, объясняя смысл и важность в наш век, о парампаре духовных учителей, также включал во время лекции аудиозапись одной главы из Шримад Бхагаватам (стихи без комментариев). И все это именно он объяснял как раз в концепции решения матер. проблем. (лекция от 21.12.2012г.)

Отрывок из лекции в СПб  летом 2015г. О дух. мире, о приезде и личности Радханатха Свами Махараджа.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10qgImo8Z0A

Понятно, что это частные случаи, но это как минимум доказывает, что хоть какие-то намеки есть. В каждой лекции есть слова о том, что главное решение - это искать общение чистых людей, обращаться к Богу, и если в лекции нет слов Кришна и всяких санскритских терминов, это же не значит, что там нет вообще о Боге и духовном. Просто делается скидка на уровень слушающих.




> Вот ссылки на видео, где он прямо говорит, что у женщины должно быть одновременно несколько ухажеров. Как это согласуется с учением Шрилы Прабхупады, который говорил о важности чистоты и целомудрии женщины?


Общение с молодыми людьми означает ПРОСТО общение! Хоть с одним, хоть с тремя, хоть со всеми. Почему люди вкладывают в простое слово «общение» какой-то другой смысл непонятно и странно, также как непонятно в чем тут вина лектора? 
Чайтанья прабху НИКОГДА в лекциях другого смысла в это не вкладывал и МНОГОКРАТНО об этом говорил.  
И как общение (в нормальном смысле этого слова) может разрушить чистоту и целомудрие женщины? Если бы мы жили в мире, где все девушки с детства не видели посторонних мужчин кроме родственников и затем своего мужа - тогда возможно это как-то и повлияло бы на ее чистоту. Я не знаю.   Но мы живем в реальном мире, женщины и так общаются (в нормальном смысле этого слова) с мужчинами: начиная с д/сада, школы и т.п., на работе,  в обществе - везде. 

По поводу видео на эту тему. К сожалению, зачастую лекции некорректно обрезаются в интернете, так что пропадает главный смысл. В полной лекции, отрывок из которой Вы выкладывали как пример, несколькими минутами ранее по ходу лекции давалось объяснение сказанному. 
Эта мера - это неидеальная, вынужденная, кали-южная, но единственная в 90% случаев защита для девушки, у которой нет защиты от отца, брата, родственников и т.п. И нужна она ТОЛЬКО для того, чтобы как раз и защитить ее чистоту и целомудрие. 
Чтобы девушка, у которой нет другой защиты, не привязалась в невежестве к любому человеку, который может иметь совсем не благие намерения. И  как печальный результат этого не потеряла как раз чистоту и целомудрие.  А если мужчин трое, то это почти невозможно. И это не рекомендация, что так и общаться годами до самой свадьбы с несколькими. Это мера временная. Про это также Чайтанья прабху говорит.

По ссылке можно послушать лекцию Аударьи Дхамы прабху, где он говорит о том же. Про выбор из нескольких мужчин, про важность и смысл этого. Простите, я не умею вырезать отрывки из видео. Выложу всю запись. Нужный отрывок с  10.50 минуты до 13.20 примерно. Это, безусловно, не Шрила Прабхупада или дух. учитель, но это авторитетный старший преданный. И я его слова привожу исключительно с той целью, что он -  старший, авторитетный человек.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQwOOqW1wz8
Текст этого отрывка: 
Аударья Дхама прабху. «Женская природа удивительна. В женщине заложена удивительная вещь: когда женщина правильно воспитана, то когда она в расцвете своих женских сил, она может любить одновременно 5, 10 человек. Но эта любовь у нее не такая, как у мужчины. Она выбирает. Женщина способна выбирать. Она сразу может быть привязана к нескольким. И это создано так для того, чтобы женщина не ошиблась в выборе, потому что от этого зависит все ее счастье. У женщины большая половина счастья – в семейной жизни. Поэтому она должна не ошибиться, она должна выбирать. Когда она выбирает, она должна их всех держать на расстоянии. Мужчина же привязывается сразу, у него сразу крышу срывает. И он привязывается к одной. Он может гулять со многими, но привязывается к одной, и начинает ее добиваться. Женщину может 5 человек одновременно добиваться. Поэтому женщина должна выбрать очень трезво. Но потом, когда она выбрала, и он чуть-чуть приблизился к ней, она уже в такую зависимость сильную впадает. У мужчины зависимость от жены тает постепенно в течение жизни, даже семейной жизни, а у женщины зависимость от мужа начинает расти, все больше и больше». Из лекции "Тайная сила женщины"

Также еще похожая цитата. Аударья Дхама Прабху.  http://audioveda.ru/audios/3892 с  записи 02:45:51.
Вопрос: Если молодой человек обиделся на то, что я не захотела быть с ним, и пожелал мне зла, считается ли его пожелание справедливым? Проклятьем? Отношения не были близкими, глубокими, на развивающейся стадии. Как защититься?

Ответ: Конечно, нет. Да, девушка может отвергнуть молодого человека. Она источник любви. Девушка, допустим, достойная, красивая, много молодых людей хотят быть рядом с ней и ломаются сердца у них. И это очень полезно, чтобы у них сердца ломались, потому что, когда они ломаются, они встают и опять сражаются за свою жизнь, добиваются, сильными становятся мужчинами. И постепенно становятся все сильнее и больше достойны девушек разных. Поэтому, если девушка какая-то сломала кому-то сердце, это хорошо, это ему полезно. Не надо думать, что он от этого пострадает. Нет. Он встанет и дальше будет двигаться вперед. Это хорошо, это ему помогает. Но есть одна особенность в этом во всем: если девушка заманивает молодого человека в отношения и потом его бросает, вот за это она будет отвечать. Потому что, если она никого не заманивала, она просто как бы изучала, ну можно немножко глазки строить, это нормально для девушки. Она изучает, она рыбку ловит. Она как бы забрасывает, смотрит: клюет, нет. Если клюет, она изучает человека, по клевку смотрит, как он себя ведет, большая рыба, нет. Если маленькая, то она все, отворачивается, на следующего смотрит, по клевку делает, глазки строит. Это нормально для девушки, т. е. она выбирает себе человека. Но если она ему только глазки построила, и он уже все, сломался, типа не стало его – это значит, он слабак, пускай развивается, ничего страшного. Проклинает – пусть проклинает, ничего не получится. Он не имеет права проклинать – она ничего плохого не сделала. Она просто выбирает себе человека, что она плохого сделала? И она дала ему возможность полюбить себя немножко, пусть будет благодарен. Зачем от этого расстраиваться? Но, если ты с ним игралась, если ты его притягивала, чтобы потом бросить, вот за это он тебя может проклясть. 

Из лекции «Взаимоотношения с самим собой». Торсунов О.Г.




> устраивает ночные вечеринки с женщинами


Простите, но это были не ночные, а вечерние ( с 18 до 23, т.к. в дневное время многие женщины работают). ДЛЯ женщин. И хотя программа была общественная, а не  для преданных, там тоже пели киртаны Они проводились всего неск. Раз несколько лет назад. И сейчас больше такие мероприятия не проводятся.




> Также есть немало свидетельств о том, что он часто поощряет разводы


Также как свидетельств, когда с помощью этого преданного и его лекций, браки спасались. Поощряет не в смысле приветствует. А в смысле рассматривает это в нек. случаях как вынужденную меру. Эта тема мне как-то не близка, поэтому мне сложно что-то больше сказать. Во многих лекциях говорится о важности спасения семьи и самое главное даются практические советы.




Мне на самом деле очень сложно это все писать.  Я Вас очень прошу, не воспринимайте мои слова неправильно. Я надеюсь,  у вас не сложится мнение, что мне просто нечем заняться и хочется поспорить т.п.   Я просто хочу понять и разобраться. Я бы наверно и никогда не решилась написать, если бы не понимала, что это почти критичный вопрос для меня. Я знаю много людей, которые вот так не прояснили какие-то моменты (не в отношении НС, просто между собой или между старшими) и в последствие все это скатилось до критики, выискивания недостатков пусть и не в открытую, и очень все печально закончилось. Я не хочу так. Я люблю преданных и хочу долго и счастливо быть по их милости в их обществе.

На самом деле смысл и суть всего моего текста сводиться к нескольким вопросам. Т.к. я понимаю, что вот такой перепиской по поводу цитат из лекций и их объяснений можно заниматься бесконечно, а Вы человек занятой. 

1)	Почти все эти вещи,  о которых говорит Чайтанья прабху, встречаются во многих других лекциях. Иногда другими словами, "под другим соусом", но суть такая же.  
Я не могу прямо сейчас привести анализ с вырезками цитат, т.к. это просто наблюдение за долгое время. (но в принципе такое возможно, если будет необходимость).
Но это видимо не совсем приемлемо в рамках обсуждения в интернете. 
Я просто слушала лекции старших на эти темы и откладывалось, что во многих вопросах есть очень большое созвучие. И это не были лекции косвенной проповеди для обычных людей. Это лекции старших и уважаемых преданных. Особенно по теме женской природы, служения в женском теле и т.п. И это можно легко проверить, обосновать. 

И если примерно о таких же вещах говорят и другие уважаемые старшие преданные, разве это такие опасные вещи, требующие настолько суровых мер? Возможно где-то в чем-то есть перегибы. Мой уровень не позволяет мне об этом судить, но неужели это нельзя решить мирным путем. Ведь на деле оказывается, что не так все страшно и разрушительно. Да это лекции не о Боге на 100%, но ведь никто не "не рекомендует" разных преданных(расстановщиков, коучеров и пр.). В книгах Шрилы Прабхупады о них тоже нет ни слова. 

2)	При принятии Решения проводился ли ПОДРОБНЫЙ и ПОЛНЫЙ анализ отклонений и расхождений? 

Не по вырезанным из контекста словам, а учитывая общую суть сказанного. Так можно вырвать цитаты даже Шрилы Прабхупады и начать их неверно истолковывать, принося туда смысл, которого там и близко не было никогда, что и делали неоднократно  критики и противники ИСККОН. Вы писали, если я не ошибаюсь, что Чайтанья прабху не присутствовал по своей инициативе на обсуждении, но (я просто не знаю регламент таких процедур, может кто-то другой, представитель) чтобы объективно оценить, могла ли быть тогда услышана другая версия, от человека который послушал хотя бы ОДНУ лекцию целиком, а не куски, не отражающие никакой сути. Ведь преданный, в отношении которого выносятся такие суровые Решения, любой человек этого заслуживает.

Складывается впечатление, что на человека просто наклеили и уже давно клеймо, что он толкает на разводы, разврат  и всякие пр. страшилки (я не имею в виду НС, а жалующихся и недовольных), а никто даже толком не разобрался в СУТИ его слов, а не в деталях. Люди всегда рады спихнуть ответственность за свою несостоятельность на других. И теперь не отмыться. Что ни сделай - все равно начинается оценка субъективно, а дальше никто даже и не смотрит... И поэтому, возможно, и в НС попадает не полная, а какая-то однобокая информация. 

Встречи для женщин, где на деле поют киртаны, плетут косы, рисуют мехенди и т.п. - становятся в глазах общества ночными вечеринками с женщинами; 
слова о защите женщин и слова об ОБЩЕНИИ каждый истолковывает в меру своей распущенности – но виноват лектор; 
 на общественных  лекциях воспевает зал имена Бога и слушает Шримад Бхагаватам, - но «оказывается», что и намека нет на дух. решение. И так можно продолжать.

Это как написали «раз в газете», что ИСККОН секта и все... Теперь 50 лет доказывай - не доказывай людям, что это не так, все равно клеймо весит. СЕКТА. И отношение предвзятое, не объективное. И любое даже хорошее дело видится через эту призму. Пища жизни – мысли только о том, что затаскивают в секту, строят Храмы- тоже пытаются в секту затащить. И т.п.
Мы же сами от этого страдаем. Ведь такой подход неправильный.



Простите, пжл, что так много текста и видимо эмоций, хотя я старалась этого избежать. Пожалуйста, простите, если я где-то по невежеству и неопытности превысила свои полномочия. Я с искренним уважением отношусь и к Вам, и ко всем членам НС. Я бы очень хотела, чтобы именно это было главным, что Вы увидите, читая мои вопросы и отвечая. Никаких других мотивов у меня нет.  Но просто есть вопросы, которые не дают покоя. И не мне одной, очень много подобных вопросов.

Спасибо Вам!!!! Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны.

----------


## Vishnu-tattva das

Уважаемая Оксана,примите поклоны! Меня зовут Вишну-таттва дас. Я-один из членов комитета по просветительской деятельности при НС. Мы с Враджендра Кумаром прабху договорились,что во время его поездки я некоторое время буду замещать его на Форуме,проясняя те или иные вопросы преданных. Если вы хотели обсуждать эту тему только с Враджендра Кумаром прабху,то мои дальнейшие соображения по теме будут относится просто ко всем желающим послушать.Возможно это позволит прояснить позицию НС и для вас...

----------


## Оксана М.

Харе Кришна!
Примите,пожалуйста, мои поклоны.

Мы Вам очень признательны и благодарны, что Вы найдете время ответить на наши вопросы. Я позволяю себе говорить "мы", т.к. те письма и сообщения, которые я получила, говорят о том, что все это волнует не меня одну, а многих преданных.
И мы все, и я лично, Вам очень благодарны, что Вы не отворачиваетесь от преданных, а идете на диалог, проясняя спорные или неясные моменты.

----------


## Vishnu-tattva das

На мой взгляд ,очень важно правильно осознать некоторые принципиальные положения. Это позволит верно оценивать конкретные эпизоды и отдельные истории… 
Как уже написал об этом Враджендра Кумар прабху, Комитет по просветительству со всей серьезностью начал исследовать деятельность преданных - просвятителей ,пытающихся представлять Ведические Знания широкой общественности. Даже при беглом анализе становится очевидным,что некоторые авторы допускают смешивание собственных представлений, представлений,заимствованных из материалистических,имперсональных источников с подлинной ведической традицией. Более того! Большой вопрос:А ставил ли наш Ачарья такую задачу перед своими последователями-представлять ведическую традицию в этом мире? Учитывая тот факт,что сама ведическая литература предназначена для самых разных типов людей. Известно,что 4 Веды предназначены для благочестивых материалистов,раздел Упанишад-для мудрецов,покончивших с материализмом и пытающихся отделить Дух от Материи. И лишь небольшая часть ведических источников  предназначены для вайшнавов. А для гаудия-вайшнавов и подавно список сокращается до нескольких трактатов...  Вывод следующий: "Что пища для одного,то - яд для другого."                       Очевидно,что не утвердившись в основах Учения Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, нам будет очень сложно понять, что есть подлинный Успех и Благо, а что есть Отклонение и Вред. Нам будет очень сложно понять как способствуют разнообразные ведические знания становлению меня как вайшнава. Семинары по Кама-сутре,лекции о том,как правильно разводиться,наставления о "правильном" флирте,и светских манерах "леди и джентльменов",методы обретения денег и карьерного роста.... Это не темы сиддханты гаудия-вайшнавов. Бесспорно. Нуждаются ли в обсуждении таких тем те,кто могли бы когда-нибудь стать вайшнавами. Ответ: не обязательно. Кроме того-рискованно. Поскольку это закладывает в сознание семена Кармы,но не семена Бхакти.   Человек становится вайшнавом только в том случае,когда получает от вайшнава семя ВАЙШНАВСКОЙ веры ,принимая наставления о чистой Бхакти .   И тем не менее. В комментарии к 24 тексту 16 главы Бхагавад-гиты Прабхупада пишет: «Разумеется, обыкновенному человеку, не обладающему сознанием Кришны и не занимающемуся преданным служением, нужно следовать указаниям Вед, чтобы понять, что можно делать, а чего делать нельзя. И выполнять эти предписания нужно беспрекословно.» Следует считать,что это – создание благоприятной почвы для принятие семян Бхакти. В связи с этим у ведического просвятителя возникает огромная ответственность в следующем : 1.Представлять подлинную традицию,а не «кали-южные» ремиксы мудрецов древности. 2. Не сочинять  оригинальных «авторских» теорий на основе авторитетных шастр. 3. Глубоко и постоянно изучать свой предмет,следуя предписанному методу. 4. Являть личный пример того,как следовать тому,чему он учит других,взимая при этом солидные гонорары…         Не соблюдая подобных условий,мы неизбежно станем причиной обмана,разочарований и утраты веры . И примеры уже есть…   
Не стоит переоценивать значение ведических знаний для развития Бхакти. В том же комментарии к Бхагавад-гите (16.24) Прабхупада пишет: «…все предписания Вед предназначены для того, чтобы помочь человеку постичь Кришну.» На практике это означает ,что эти предписания создадут УСЛОВИЯ для принятия практики постижения Господа. Поэтому Прабхупада продолжает: «Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху значительно облегчил для нас этот путь. Он призывал людей просто повторять Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе/Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе, служить Господу и питаться остатками пищи, которая была предложена Божествам. Говорится, что тот, кто делает это, уже изучил все ведические писания и понял их суть.»  
Это описание подлинного успеха подлинных ведических просвятителей.

----------


## Оксана М.

Харе Кришна! Спасибо Вам за ответ.

Я понимаю все Ваши аргументы про важность и необходимость создания Комитета по просветительству; про важность его деятельности в служении миссии Шрилы Прабхупады и остальные аргументы.
Никто ведь это не оспаривает.
Преданные просто хотят, чтобы все было честно и объективно. 

Уважаемый, Вишну-Таттва прабху, пожалуйста, простите меня, но Ваша информация не совсем точна по поводу семинаров Чайтаньи прабху, о которых Вы написали, и их содержания.




> Семинары по Кама-сутре,лекции о том,как правильно разводиться,наставления о "правильном" флирте,и светских манерах "леди и джентльменов",методы обретения денег и карьерного роста....


"Семинар по Кама-Сутре" - это семинар, главной идеей которого была тема о женской стыдливости, чистоте и целомудрии и о том, как это сохранить. А не лекция с "картинками". 

"Лекции о том,как правильно разводиться" - такой лекции нет у Руслана Альбертовича. Есть лекции о том, что если в жизни случилось такое тяжелейшее событие, особенно для женщины, как помочь в такой ситуации и что сделать. Согласитесь,пожалуйста, это совсем разные вещи.

"наставления о "правильном" флирте" - чуть выше в предыд. ответе я давала ссылку на лекции уважаемого вайшнава, Аударьи Дхамы прабху, который также учит женщин этому и кроме того, считает это совершенно нормальным и естественным. К его этим словам ведь нет вопросов НС и Комитета.

"светских манерах "леди и джентльменов" - еще раз прошу меня простить, но такой лекции также нет. Именно о "светских манерах". есть цикл лекций, с таким названием ("Леди и Джентельмены"), но о манерах там точно ничего нет.

"методы обретения денег" - если Вы имели в виду лекцию "откуда берутся деньги" то там говорится наоборот о том, что деньги-это как раз ресурс, за который нужно волноваться меньше всего. Они придут по судьбе. И что нужно развивать отношения, а не обретать деньги.

"и карьерного роста" - такой лекции также нет у Руслана Альбертовича вообще.

Не думайте, пжл, что моя цель указать на ошибки. Мне огромных усилий стоит это писать. Я очень прошу вас поверить. и простить меня, что я доставила Вам беспокойство своими словами. Мне искренне жаль и неловко. Но я не знаю, как правильнее поступить было.

*Уважаемые преданные!!!!! Пожалуйста, я Вас очень прошу, УСЛЫШЬТЕ нас!!!!!!*

Ни у меня лично, ни у кого другого нет цели критиковать Вас или кого-то оправдывать.
Но просто становится СТРАШНО от того, что НС и Комитет при НС делает выводы относительно деятельности человека, преданного на основании отрывков фраз, не совсем проверенной информации, слухов, и даже просто названий семинаров!

----------


## Vishnu-tattva das

Я описал некоторые принципиальные положения относительно Просветительской деятельности вцелом. Надеюсь это позволит вдумчивым преданным делать более взвешенные и самостоятельные выводы. Вы пишите: "Но просто становится СТРАШНО от того, что НС и Комитет при НС делает выводы относительно деятельности человека, преданного на основании отрывков фраз, не совсем проверенной информации, слухов, и даже просто названий семинаров!"  Смиренно предлагаю вам перечитать Документ НС по этой теме. Там перечислены основания... УСЛЫШЬТЕ и нас !!!                                                   И еще важный момент. Проблемы просветительства выходят за рамки эпизода с Русланом Альбертовичем. Ваша апелляция к позиции других лекторов не совсем справедлива,поскольку никто не утверждал,что их позиция однозначно безупречна.                          
  В конце концов тема,которую мы с вами обсуждаем,это тема Великой ответственности тех,кто берется учить других.Я не говорю о фразах,слухах и названиях лекций. Я говорю о целях,мотивах,поступках и значении личного примера.

----------


## Оксана М.

Уважаемый, Вишну-Таттва прабху. Спасибо за Ваши ответы и за время, которые Вы находите, чтобы общаться со мной и с преданными.
С Вашего позволения, я позволю себе высказать предположение, что у нас сейчас строится диалог о разных вещах.
Вы говорите  *об общих* принципах и положениях деятельности и важности Комитета, в то время как я и преданные *о  конкретных* вопросах по Решению НС кас. Чайтаньи прабху.
Я понимаю, что Ваши слова важны и адресованы не только мне. 
Но я в таком случае просила бы оставить свое обращение ОТКРЫТЫМ, т.к., к сожалению,  ответов на  конкретные вопросы пока нет.




И я  бы очень хотела еще задать один вопрос. Он не адресованы лично Вам, это больше обращение. Хотя вопросы там есть и вполне конкретные.
Этот вопрос мне видится  ключевым. 
Чтобы правильно оценить то, что говорит лектор, нужно правильно оценить аудиторию, для которой он это говорит.

Поэтому, я бы хотела спросить у Вас, уважаемые члены НС и Комитета, у всех преданных.  Кто-нибудь хотя бы отдаленно  представляет, какие люди приходят на эти лекции, с какими проблемами и какого уровня??? Искренне простите меня, но мне кажется, что нет.

Туда приходят люди, осн. масса которых не слышала никогда и ничего ни о Боге, ни о служении, ни о дух. жизни.  Это даже не те люди, которые приходят на публичные лекции других проповедников или дух. учителей, уже хоть с каким-то пониманием Бога и духовности. Нет.  Это совсем обычные люди с улицы, можно сказать. Звучит грубо, но я позволю себе такие слова, потому что сама так сказать «оттуда». Это люди, живущие просто в ОГНЕ, в АДУ матер. жизни. Хотя внешне у них все кажется здорово. Но не внутри. И если кто-нибудь из Вас рискнет вспомнить свою жизнь, свое душевное состояние до знакомства с преданными, до СК, то я уверена, Вы поймете, о чем я говорю.

И простите, чтобы судить те  слова и советы, которые им дает Чайтанья прабху, нужно хотя бы услышать те вопросы, с которыми люди идут к нему. 




*Руслана Альбертовича обвиняют, что он одобряет разводы.*  Разводы не одобряет НИКТО. Но они есть! И иногда даже духовные учителя и Шрила Прабхупада их разрешали. 

И если даже преданные, которые годами живут духовной жизнью, повторяют мантру, имеют инициацию и не одну,  и те не могут справиться с кармой и разводятся, то что можно тогда говорить об обычных людях??? 
И  оцените, пжл,  чисто логически и математически. Есть Общество преданных, в котором культивируется благость, духовность, это люди, стремящиеся к Богу. И даже в такой среде очень много разводов. И раз это преданные, то значит и им кто-то ведь давал разрешение: дух. учителя, наставники. 
А теперь, пжл, представьте, если среди духовных людей такой большой % разводов и проблем, то на сколько он будет больше у обычных людей и на сколько больше грязи и боли будет там???? Это же логичный вывод!


И простите, хорошо давать совет не разводится людям в благости, которые «гулабджамун не поделили». Конечно, можно остаться белым и чистым. Не запятнать себя советом о разводе.
А что бы ответили или посоветовали женщинам на вопросы, с которыми они приходя к Руслану Альбертовичу? 
- Это женщины, которых избивают мужья
- которым изменяют мужья направо и налево,у некоторых этих мужей даже целые семьи "на стороне" и они этого даже не скрывают 
- это женщины с маленькими детьми и мужьями алкоголика или наркоманами, которые выносят все ценное из дома ради очередной дозы.
- и это, например, женщина, муж которой заставляет ее вступать в интимные отношения с другой семейной парой на его глазах, снимая это все на камеру!!! 

Это я все привожу *реальные* вопросы и ситуации *реальных* людей на лекциях.Что он должен им сказать? Даже незнакомым женщинам, рискнул бы кто-то дать совет не разводиться с мужем-извращенцем? А если бы это была Ваша дочь или Ваша мать?? Также не посоветовали бы им разводиться?




*Руслана Альбертовича обвиняют, что он позволяет и советует девушкам принимать ухаживания от нескольких мужчин.* А кто-нибудь знает, с какими проблемами и вопросами приходят девушки? 
Я даже не уверена, что все эти ситуации можно здесь описывать. Но если у кого-то есть сомнения, включите телевизор на неск. минут и поймете, что твориться в этом вопросе, какие представления у современных молодых людей на "отношения".  
А как на счет девушек, которые уверены, что после неск. свиданий (есть даже негласное кол-во этих свиданий в сумасшедшем, простите, обществе) они на столько уже обязаны любому встречному, что это просто долг вступить с ним в «более близкие» отношения. Что они и делают, хотя не хотят. Просто даже НЕ ЗНАЮТ, что можно жить по-другому.  Это не выдумки или сказки. Это реальные вещи. Так "живут" обычные люди!!!! Это тоже все *РЕАЛЬНЫЕ вопросы из залов*.

И этим несчастным девушкам Руслан Альбертович помогает как может. Объясняет, что можно и нужно жить по-другому. Что девушка не обязана платить своим телом за каждый букетик цветочков. Что она достойна большего, как раз того самого «целомудрия и чистоты, о важности которых говорил Шрила Прабхупада». Что в этом плохого?




Как сказал Шри Джишну прабху, критиковать гораздо легче, чем реально служить людям.  И он же приводил слова Шрилы Прабхупады: "Если не можете сделать что-то лучше, тогда молчите! Критиковать каждый может!"
Руслан Альбертович служит и бескорыстно помогает людям много лет. И многие-многие люди, которым он помог и спас - лучшее тому доказательство. 
 А что хоть кто-нибудь другой сделал КОНКРЕТНО для всех *ЭТИХ* людей. Не абстрактных, с красивыми абстрактными проблемами, а *именно для этих*, с грязными и неудобными проблемами??? Вопрос не столько к НС, сколько ко всем критикам и жалобщикам. Кто-то возьмется помогать этим людям? 

Я прошу меня простить. Наверно, Форум духовного общения не лучшее место для таких подробностей, но это реальная жизнь. 
Общение только с преданными тоже обуславливает. И начинает казаться, что так живут все, а это иллюзия. Да, все что я написала грязно, мерзко и некрасиво. Но это правда жизни, это всё живые люди. И они тоже нуждаются в помощи. 

Вы можете возразить, конечно, что матер. проблемы были и будут всегда и что они не решаются матер. способами. Но я уже приводила примеры, доказывающие, что даже таким людям Руслан Альбертович говорит о Боге, о духовном и ведет их к этому. Люди в залах повторяют мантры, слушают ШБ. И очень многие в итоге приходят к преданным и в СК. 
К нему на лекции приходят девушки  с улицы в мини-юбках и декольте, а уходят через какое-то время к преданным в сари и с тилакой. Простите, В ЭТОМ «разрушительность» этих лекций?


И если даже в чем-то Руслан Альбертович не прав (хотя до сих пор объективных, полных, достоверных доказательств так и не предоставлено), то может было бы этичнее и справедливее помочь ему в его служении людям и преданным, подсказать. Только помочь не на бумаге или неработающими советами (не сметь разводиться, не сметь учить строить девушек отношения). А помочь в настоящих жизненных ситуациях, в боевых условиях, так сказать. 

Как сказал один старший преданный "у нас самая персональная философия, но самое имперсональное отношение друг к другу".
Учитывались ли все эти моменты при принятии Решения?

----------


## Vishnu-tattva das

> Уважаемый, Вишну-Таттва прабху. Спасибо за Ваши ответы и за время, которые Вы находите, чтобы общаться со мной и с преданными.
> С Вашего позволения, я позволю себе высказать предположение, что у нас сейчас строится диалог о разных вещах.
> Вы говорите  *об общих* принципах и положениях деятельности и важности Комитета, в то время как я и преданные *о  конкретных* вопросах по Решению НС кас. Чайтаньи прабху.


Поверьте,я тоже говорю не от себя. У меня та же ситуация - "я и преданные".




> Я понимаю, что Ваши слова важны и адресованы не только мне. 
> Но я в таком случае просила бы оставить свое обращение ОТКРЫТЫМ, т.к., к сожалению,  ответов на  конкретные вопросы пока нет.
> И я  бы очень хотела еще задать один вопрос. Он не адресованы лично Вам, это больше обращение. Хотя вопросы там есть и вполне конкретные.
> Этот вопрос мне видится  ключевым. 
> Чтобы правильно оценить то, что говорит лектор, нужно правильно оценить аудиторию, для которой он это говорит.


Разумеется. Но это далеко не все.




> Поэтому, я бы хотела спросить у Вас, уважаемые члены НС и Комитета, у всех преданных.  Кто-нибудь хотя бы отдаленно  представляет, какие люди приходят на эти лекции, с какими проблемами и какого уровня??? Искренне простите меня, но мне кажется, что нет.


Вы ошибаетесь. Большинство преданных НС ,находясь в Движении более 20 лет и живя в современной России,тесно общаются самыми разными дюдьми. Многие из членов НС имеют не меньший стаж в просветительской деятельности ,чем Руслан Альбертович. 




> Туда приходят люди, осн. масса которых не слышала никогда и ничего ни о Боге, ни о служении, ни о дух. жизни.  Это даже не те люди, которые приходят на публичные лекции других проповедников или дух. учителей, уже хоть с каким-то пониманием Бога и духовности. Нет.  Это совсем обычные люди с улицы, можно сказать. Звучит грубо, но я позволю себе такие слова, потому что сама так сказать «оттуда». Это люди, живущие просто в ОГНЕ, в АДУ матер. жизни. Хотя внешне у них все кажется здорово. Но не внутри. И если кто-нибудь из Вас рискнет вспомнить свою жизнь, свое душевное состояние до знакомства с преданными, до СК, то я уверена, Вы поймете, о чем я говорю.
> И простите, чтобы судить те  слова и советы, которые им дает Чайтанья прабху, нужно хотя бы услышать те вопросы, с которыми люди идут к нему.



Не стоит "ломиться в открытые двери". Это слишком очевидно,чтобы представлять это как открытие для членов НС.





> *Руслана Альбертовича обвиняют, что он одобряет разводы.*  Разводы не одобряет НИКТО. Но они есть! И иногда даже духовные учителя и Шрила Прабхупада их разрешали. 
> И если даже преданные, которые годами живут духовной жизнью, повторяют мантру, имеют инициацию и не одну,  и те не могут справиться с кармой и разводятся, то что можно тогда говорить об обычных людях??? 
> И  оцените, пжл,  чисто логически и математически. Есть Общество преданных, в котором культивируется благость, духовность, это люди, стремящиеся к Богу. И даже в такой среде очень много разводов. И раз это преданные, то значит и им кто-то ведь давал разрешение: дух. учителя, наставники. 
> А теперь, пжл, представьте, если среди духовных людей такой большой % разводов и проблем, то на сколько он будет больше у обычных людей и на сколько больше грязи и боли будет там???? Это же логичный вывод!
> И простите, хорошо давать совет не разводится людям в благости, которые «гулабджамун не поделили». Конечно, можно остаться белым и чистым. Не запятнать себя советом о разводе.
> А что бы ответили или посоветовали женщинам на вопросы, с которыми они приходя к Руслану Альбертовичу?


Если вас на самом деле интересует мое мнение,то вы можете посетить мои страницы Вконтакте.




> - Это женщины, которых избивают мужья
> - которым изменяют мужья направо и налево,у некоторых этих мужей даже целые семьи "на стороне" и они этого даже не скрывают 
> - это женщины с маленькими детьми и мужьями алкоголика или наркоманами, которые выносят все ценное из дома ради очередной дозы.
> - и это, например, женщина, муж которой заставляет ее вступать в интимные отношения с другой семейной парой на его глазах, снимая это все на камеру!!!


Весьма знакомый контингент и весьма распространенные сюжеты... Уверен,что это не тайны за семью печатями для любого члена НС. 




> Это я все привожу *реальные* вопросы и ситуации *реальных* людей на лекциях.Что он должен им сказать? Даже незнакомым женщинам, рискнул бы кто-то дать совет не разводиться с мужем-извращенцем? А если бы это была Ваша дочь или Ваша мать?? Также не посоветовали бы им разводиться?


Вы правы.Вовсе необязательно.Это не единственный способ решения таких проблем.





> *Руслана Альбертовича обвиняют, что он позволяет и советует девушкам принимать ухаживания от нескольких мужчин.* А кто-нибудь знает, с какими проблемами и вопросами приходят девушки?


Разумеется.Многие из тех,кто проповедует непреданным, знают об этом.




> Я даже не уверена, что все эти ситуации можно здесь описывать. Но если у кого-то есть сомнения, включите телевизор на неск. минут и поймете, что твориться в этом вопросе, какие представления у современных молодых людей на "отношения".  
> А как на счет девушек, которые уверены, что после неск. свиданий (есть даже негласное кол-во этих свиданий в сумасшедшем, простите, обществе) они на столько уже обязаны любому встречному, что это просто долг вступить с ним в «более близкие» отношения. Что они и делают, хотя не хотят. Просто даже НЕ ЗНАЮТ, что можно жить по-другому.  Это не выдумки или сказки. Это реальные вещи. Так "живут" обычные люди!!!! Это тоже все *РЕАЛЬНЫЕ вопросы из залов*.


Мы об этом давно и много знаем. К сожалению. 




> И этим несчастным девушкам Руслан Альбертович помогает как может. Объясняет, что можно и нужно жить по-другому. Что девушка не обязана платить своим телом за каждый букетик цветочков. Что она достойна большего, как раз того самого «целомудрия и чистоты, о важности которых говорил Шрила Прабхупада». Что в этом плохого?


В этом - ничего.





> Как сказал Шри Джишну прабху, критиковать гораздо легче, чем реально служить людям.  И он же приводил слова Шрилы Прабхупады: "Если не можете сделать что-то лучше, тогда молчите! Критиковать каждый может!"


Многие делают это лучше.




> Руслан Альбертович служит и бескорыстно помогает людям много лет.


Будем честны. Здесь есть как минимум одно лишнее слово...




> И многие-многие люди, которым он помог и спас - лучшее тому доказательство.


Бесспорно. Но также бесспорны и  доказательства обратного эффекта...




> А что хоть кто-нибудь другой сделал КОНКРЕТНО для всех *ЭТИХ* людей. Не абстрактных, с красивыми абстрактными проблемами, а *именно для этих*, с грязными и неудобными проблемами??? Вопрос не столько к НС, сколько ко всем критикам и жалобщикам. Кто-то возьмется помогать этим людям?


Помогают очень многие. И вы сами знаете достаточно многих. Положа руку на сердце... 




> Я прошу меня простить. Наверно, Форум духовного общения не лучшее место для таких подробностей, но это реальная жизнь. Общение только с преданными тоже обуславливает. И начинает казаться, что так живут все, а это иллюзия.



Абсолютно не верно.Общение  с преданными освобождает от иллюзии.Общение с непреданными усугубляет ее. Да вы и сами знаете об этом из книг Прабхупады.К сожалению бытует мнение,что РЕАЛЬНАЯ жизнь не такова,как она описана в шастрах.При таком подходе диалог заходит в тупик,поскольку нет единого критерия истины. 




> Да, все что я написала грязно, мерзко и некрасиво. Но это правда жизни, это всё живые люди. И они тоже нуждаются в помощи. 
> Вы можете возразить, конечно, что матер. проблемы были и будут всегда и что они не решаются матер. способами. Но я уже приводила примеры, доказывающие, что даже таким людям Руслан Альбертович говорит о Боге, о духовном и ведет их к этому. Люди в залах повторяют мантры, слушают ШБ. И очень многие в итоге приходят к преданным и в СК. 
> К нему на лекции приходят девушки  с улицы в мини-юбках и декольте, а уходят через какое-то время к преданным в сари и с тилакой. Простите, В ЭТОМ «разрушительность» этих лекций?


Нет. Не в этом.




> И если даже в чем-то Руслан Альбертович не прав (хотя до сих пор объективных, полных, достоверных доказательств так и не предоставлено), то может было бы этичнее и справедливее помочь ему в его служении людям и преданным, подсказать. Только помочь не на бумаге или неработающими советами (не сметь разводиться, не сметь учить строить девушек отношения). А помочь в настоящих жизненных ситуациях, в боевых условиях, так сказать.


Вы опять правы! Именно это и происходило на протяжении очень длительного времени... 1.Говардхан-гопал пр. лично говорил с ним об отклонениях в проповеди. 2.Ачьютатма прабху также лично пытался корректировать его деятельность.3.Аударья-дхама прабху беседовал с ним на те же темы,последний раз на фестивале.4.Бхакти-Чайтанья Свами(духовный учитель Р.А.),по его словам, также не раз безуспешно пытался повлиять на его отклонения.5.Члены НС после долгой многодневной дискуссии написали обеспокоенное письмо в адрес Р.А.. Пытались звонить и писать.Но не дождались реального отклика.  И потом наконец опубликовали для всех, потому что многие, особенно преданные из Риги, просили сформулировать официальную позицию.

Я постарался ответить на все "конкретные вопросы" из вашего последнего поста. Стремясь помочь преданным разобраться в этом вопросе,смиренно хотел бы посоветовать учесть следующее : 1. Еще раз прочесть Документ по данной теме. 2.Документ является рекомендацией. Это не запрет. Это не обличительный приговор. Для преданных ,достаточно сведующих в вопросах сиддханты, это однозначное описание позиции лидеров российского ИСККОН. Для других , это предложение задуматься и обратить более пристальное внимание на книги Прабхупады ради разрешения сомнений.3. ВАЖНЕЙШИЙ МОМЕНТ! Этот Документ - это не попытка принизить заслуги Нарушевича Р.А.! Это прежде всего попытка защитить репутацию Шрилы Прабхупады и его Движения. Мы не можем позволить себе смотреть сквозь пальцы на грубые отклонения в поведении тех,кто позиционирует себя как лидера,наставника,учителя ,компроментируя таким образом прежде всего нашего Ачарью и как следствие,всю парампару. 4. Что касается дискуссии об отдельных высказываниях Нарушевича Р.А., то она более или менее излишняя. Люди ,находящиеся на разных уровнях сознания будут слышать их по-разному. Важнее ощущать настроение и дух послания. Однако это доступно для тех,кто способен в значительной степени видеть и слышать реальность через призму Писаний. Это вопрос духовной проницательности, а не житейского опыта и мирской логики.

----------


## Оксана М.

Харе Кришна!
Спасибо Вам за ответы!

Самое главное я бы очень хотела еще раз Вас попросить не видеть в моих словах негатива. Мне очень жаль, если где-то у меня не получилось донести свою мысль четко и рационально. Пжл, поверьте, никакого желания, намерения, настроения «ломиться в открытые двери»  или «открывать тайну за семью печатями для членов НС» у меня нет.  
Я еще раз хочу сказать, что я с уважением отношусь как лично к Вам, так и ко всем членам НС. И единственная причина моего обращения - это желание разобраться и не допускать в уме сомнения или критику в адрес старших преданных ни сейчас, ни в будущем.





> Стремясь помочь преданным разобраться в этом вопросе,смиренно хотел бы посоветовать учесть следующее : 1. Еще раз прочесть Документ по данной теме.


В Решение НС содержится  только констатация  факта, что расхождения есть,  а не доказательства этого. Это разные вещи.





> 4. Что касается дискуссии об отдельных высказываниях Нарушевича Р.А., то она более или менее излишняя. Люди ,находящиеся на разных уровнях сознания будут слышать их по-разному. Важнее ощущать настроение и дух послания. Однако это доступно для тех,кто способен в значительной степени видеть и слышать реальность через призму Писаний. Это вопрос духовной проницательности, а не житейского опыта и мирской логики.


Я согласна. Да, чтобы верно  оценивать всю картину в целом, нужно обладать и духовной проницательностью и всеми теми вещами, о которых Вы писали.  Я ими, бесспорно, не обладаю, но некоторые вещи очевидны и так. И они влекут за собой вполне логичные и законные сомнения.  

    1) Чтобы понять, что, например,  ночные вечеринки с женщинами, о которых заявляет НС, это недостоверная информация,  духовная   проницательность не нужна. Нужна просто минимальная осведомленность в этом вопросе. Разве тот факт, что НС использует такие  непроверенные и недостоверные данные и заявляет их в качестве доказательств, разве это не повод усомниться в объективности?

    2) НС судит о содержании 3-часовых лекций по 5-минутным отрывкам и цитатам, вырванным из контекста, по названию лекции. Разве это не повод усомниться в объективности?

    3) НС говорит, что слова Чайтаньи прабху о неск. ухаживающих мужчинах для девушки - «это разрушительные» не соответствующие ни дхарме, ни вайшнавской сиддханте идеи, в тоже время как об этом  говорят и другие уважаемые старшие преданные, к которым НС не применяет никаких мер. Разве это не повод усомниться в объективности?

    4) НС заявляет о том, что в лекциях нет и намека на духовность. В то время как это совершенно не соответствует истине. И тому есть много доказательств. Разве использование такие громких,  но недостоверных   «доказательств» не повод усомниться в объективности?

    5) Вы писали, что перед принятием Решения была многодневная дискуссия. Но если ее итогом стали такие откровенно непроверенные данные, то возникают сомнения в ее объективности.  И был ли на этой дискуссии хотя бы один человек, имеющий отличное мнение? Судя по всему нет.  
Т.к. если бы такой человек присутствовал, то он бы обратил внимание членов НС на все эти очевидные нестыковки и неточности. В чем тогда суть такой дискуссии со всеми согласными? Разве тот факт, что Решение было принято без участия второй стороны или ее представителя не вызывает сомнения в объективности?

*И все эти мелкие сомнения в итоге перерастают в одно самое главное* - если все приведенные доказательства не соответствуют истине, неточны, недостоверны, то как можно считать Решение, принятое на их основании, правильным и справедливым? 




И если сказать честно и откровенно. Вне зависимости от того будет предоставлен подробный анализ или нет, те преданные, которые не поддерживали Чайтанью прабху  и не слушали его лекции, в любом случае этого делать и не начнут.
А те, кто его слушал и кому он помог - также останутся при своем мнении. Тем более Вы и сами обращаете внимание, что это не запрет, а просто рекомендация.
Т.е. на отношение преданных к Чайтанье прабху это особо никак не повлияет, но это очень повлияет  на отношение и доверие  преданных  к Нац. Совету.  И если НС так и не предоставит никаких объективных подтверждений и разъяснений своего Решения, то это лишь спровоцирует  недоверие и критику в умах преданных.

То, что сейчас происходит,  вызывает очень серьезные сомнения в объективности и справедливости принятого решения у многих,  и у меня лично. И такие сомнения в адрес старших *НИЧЕМ* хорошим не заканчиваются, это известно всем. 
Я не страдаю манией величия. Я понимаю, что ради «блага» большинства, можно пожертвовать одним пальцем, как писал Враджендра Кумар прабху. Но с другой стороны, я также понимаю, что я и не уникальная. И таких как я очень много. И это не предположение, достаточно посмотреть и почитать, что пишут и говорят  об этой ситуации преданные. Проблема непонимания и недоверия есть! И она очень серьезная.
Да, бывают Решения, которые нам лично могут не нравится, но если они справедливые и честные, то тогда даже не смотря на какие-то личные предпочтения или мнения, преданные их принимают; но когда это просто ничем необоснованные громкие слова и заявления - это совсем другое дело. 




Но в любом случае, даже ЕСЛИ действительно было или будет доказано, что есть серьезные отклонения, что есть расхождения и пр., то даже в этом случае *подача этого вывода широкой аудитории должна быть корректной*. А не такой как она есть сейчас. 




> 2.Документ является рекомендацией. Это не запрет. Это не обличительный приговор. 
> 3. ВАЖНЕЙШИЙ МОМЕНТ! Этот Документ - это не попытка принизить заслуги Нарушевича Р.А.!


Простите, пожалуйста, какой пункт принятого Решения об этом свидетельствует? Из каких слов преданные, которые например, не читают нашу переписку, могут сделать подобные выводы, что это не приговор и не попытка принизить заслуги??? Ведь нет ни офиц. Обращения, ни каких-либо офиц. разъяснений позиции НС, где было бы прописано в первую очередь и это.  Сейчас это просто слова, а на  деле же все с точностью наоборот.


Даже сама форма принятого Решения настолько неуважительная, грубая, безжалостная по отношению к личности, настолько подозрительно сухая, лаконичная, плохо обоснованная,  что больше напоминает парт.решения времен КПСС, чем Решение *Общества людей, которые ценят отношения друг с другом и считают их развитие главной своей ценностью*.

Да, я понимаю, что получу ответ, что это не так, что это домыслы, что документ прошел проверку у юристов и т.п. Все это мы уже слышали.  Формально наверно не к чему придраться. Все строго, четко, по делу. И если бы все это происходило в обычном обществе, то наверно да. Все сделано почти верно. А даже если и неверно, то не докажешь ничего. Ведь ощущения и человеческие чувства в качестве доказательств не приобщить к делу. 

И для обычных людей не было бы шансов сказать и доказать, что выставлять на показ отношения Гуру и ученика – это неэтично.  Что использовать в офиц. документе оценочные слова  «оставил», «проигнорировал» и т.п. -  это даже если и нельзя назвать неэтичным,  то как минимум не так уж это было и  необходимо.  Можно было заменить их более уважительными, но в тоже время настолько же отражающими истину словами. Кому от этого было бы хуже?  Ведь речь идет не о каком-то демоне или преступнике, а о преданном! О человеке, посвятившем всю свою жизнь служению!!!! 


Я не буду много писать. 
Просто *в качестве примера* оставлю ссылку на *Решение и Обращение НС 3-летней давности* (последнее сообщение в теме).
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=7525

Я не знаю,  почему за 3 года произошли ТАКИЕ изменения, почему форма донесения  Решений НС до широкого круга  преданных превратилась из уважительной и заботливой, в  безжалостную и уличительную, не учитывающую никакие чувства людей, которые будут задеты этими словами. 
Но чем бы это не было вызвано, это изменения НЕ в лучшую сторону!!!



Лично я с искренним почтением, уважением и безмерной благодарностью отношусь к Чайтанье прабху. Для меня он был, есть и всегда будет примером настоящих вайшнавских и человеческих качеств, искреннего желания и стремления бескорыстно служить людям (и тут нет лишних слов), примером искреннего неподдельного сочувствия и сострадания, готовности всегда и во всем помочь и поддержать. 

Но даже не смотря на это все,  *если бы* Решение НС было объективным, обоснованным, оформленным в корректной и уважительной форме (хотя бы на 50% как например Решение 3-летн. давности), то я могу сказать с полной уверенностью и ответственностью, я бы его приняла. И я уверена не только я.
Мое личное отношение к Чайтанье прабху не изменилось бы, но само Решение я и многие другие преданные восприняли бы по крайней мере в правильном умонастроении, как рекомендацию старших, а не как несправедливость (как это видится сейчас).


*Не воспринимайте, пжл,  мои слова как пустое желание поспорить и «поуказывать» старшим преданным.  Поверьте, я ПРЕКРАСНО понимаю и осознаю, чем я сейчас рискую,  и чего мне это может стоить.  И уж точно я бы не поступала так  просто от нечего делать или от скуки.
Поэтому я Вас очень прошу, отнеситесь, пжл, с пониманием и помогите разобраться.*

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Адити-Дукха-ха прабху решил ответить Вам:

Простите Оксана, но мне кажется вы говорите только об одной причине по которой было принято решение НС и упускаете самые главные. Во-первых, это поведение человека. Чайтанья дас бросил свою жену с 4-мя маленькими детьми, поскольку влюбился в молодую девушку и стал с ней сожительствовать. За такие действия, например, в Маяпуре, очень известного преданного попросили уехать минимум на 1 год. Также в Краснодарском храме один преданный бросил свою жену, но без детей и ему запретили приходить в храм на 1 год. Таким образом, мы имеем факт недостойного поведения проповедника, и то что разводов у Чайтаньи даса уже было 4, это тоже говорит о проблеме в аспекте нравственности. Во-вторых, мы в начале хотели лично с ним эти моменты прояснить и написали  ему письмо от НС, но в ответ получили игнорирование. Таким образом, мы поняли, что Чайтанья дас не хочет с нами ни о чем говорить в свое оправдание, а наоборот занимает гордую позицию. В-третьих, это отклонения в философии и сиддханте, но это не главная причина нашего решения, поскольку в этом случае мы бы ограничились  просто собеседованием. Вы правы, что некоторые тоже говорят о "нескольких ухажерах", но поскольку их действия пока соответствуют нашей традиции и нравственности, то мы ограничиваемся просто замечаниями и просьбами. Что касается решения НС, то оно было принято в большей степени из-за первых 2 пунктов его поведения. Мы конечно ценим то, что Чайтанья дас сделал также много хорошего и не пытаемся нашим решением аннулировать все его заслуги; мы благодарны ему за то что он помог многим людям и кто-то стал преданным благодаря его проповеди и лекциям, но мы не имеем права не реагировать на происходящее сейчас в жизни Чайтаньи даса. Например, если какой то старший преданный и проповедник начнет нарушать регулирующие принципы, то наш долг запретить ему читать публичные лекции в ИСККОН. Мы понимаем, что своим решением могли задеть чувства его доброжелателей и поклонников, но мы также должны защищать чувства невинной матери 4 детей, которую он бросил, а также чувства многих преданных которые неоднократно жаловались на его поведение. Таким образом, наше решение не противоречит конституции ИСККОН, но соответствует ей. Если же вы считаете наше решение не справедливым, то можете написать в ДжиБиСи для его обжалования.

Адити-Дукха-ха дас

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Лично я с искренним почтением, уважением и безмерной благодарностью отношусь к Чайтанье прабху. Для меня он был, есть и всегда будет примером настоящих вайшнавских и человеческих качеств, искреннего желания и стремления бескорыстно служить людям (и тут нет лишних слов), примером искреннего неподдельного сочувствия и сострадания, готовности всегда и во всем помочь и поддержать.


В этом случае рекомендация НС не для Вас. Однако, если ваша верность Чайтанье прабху не позволяет Вам увидеть тяжесть его проступка (очередной развод), то  это означает, что ваша позиция отнюдь не беспристрастна. Те, кто не имеют такой эмоциональной привязанности к нему, оценивают ситуацию иначе, и вполне разделяют позицию НС.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Еще клубничка на десерт. На днях я был в городе N и одна молодая преданная подняла этот вопрос о решении НС по Нарушевичу. Потом она рассказала, что когда он некоторое время назад приезжал с лекциями в их город, он подошел к этой матаджи, подарил ей цветок, обнял и поцеловал. Эта матаджи - замужняя женщина. Все это очень мило и считается нормой в контексте западной "культуры", где кавалер выразил свое восхищение красотой дамы таким способом. Для толерантной ко всему Европы это вполне в порядке вещей. Но где в этом жесте хоть элемент ведической культуры? Если бы он это сделал по отношению к обыкновенной женщине-поклоннице, которая не в курсе нашего этикета, это еще как-то можно понять. Но когда речь идет о внутреннем круге вайшнавов, то это уже воспринимается по-другому. 

Поймите, Оксана, у НС нет желания "утопить" человека. Он сам с собой это делает своим поведением. С НС он общаться не хочет, на беседы ченов НС в более ранние времена по этой теме, он позитивно не среагировал. Я прекрасно понимаю, что вы очень благодарны ему за все то хорошее, что он сделал для вас. Но разум то полностью выключать нельзя. Привязанность и верность по отношению к достойным личностям - это не проблема. Это хорошо и правильно быть верным тем, кто нам помог. Но разум всегда должен оставаться включенным. И когда возникают подобные ситуации, скорее нужно полагаться на совет старших, нежели смотреть на ситуацию через призму привязанности. Тем более, что НС не сжигает мосты и ясно говорит, что если Чайтанья прабху скорректирует свое поведение, то все будет хорошо. НС не может не реагировать на такие вещи. Пусть это кому-то кажется жестким и беспощадным решением, огромное количество преданных восприняли это вполне адекватно. Что вы прикажете с этим делать?

----------


## Оксана М.

Харе Кришна!
Спасибо Вам за ответы, спасибо, что нашли время и помогаете! Для меня это правда ОЧЕНЬ важно!




> В этом случае рекомендация НС не для Вас. Однако, если ваша верность Чайтанье прабху не позволяет Вам увидеть тяжесть его проступка (очередной развод), то это означает, что ваша позиция отнюдь не беспристрастна. Те, кто не имеют такой эмоциональной привязанности к нему, оценивают ситуацию иначе, и вполне разделяют позицию НС.


Простите меня, пжл, но если эти мои слова оставить в таком виде как Вы их привели, т.е. вне их общего контекста, то это будет, безусловно,  выглядеть как слова полуадекватной фанатки, которая  слепо не хочет видеть  очевидные вещи,  и просто из-за эмоц. привязанности и личной предвзятости терроризирует НС своими необъективными обвинениями и требованиями.

Следующим же предложением после этих слов, которые Вы процитировали, я объяснила, с какой целью написала такие слова о Чайтанье прабху.  И тогда смысл фразы 100%  другой. Эти слова я написала только чтобы показать, что даже НЕ СМОТРЯ на эмоц. привязанность, искреннюю благодарность к нему и все остальное,  если бы Решение было объективным, обоснованным, полностью доказанным,  я бы его приняла и даже моя эмоц. привязанность и пр. этому НЕ ПОМЕШАЛИ БЫ.

           Вот мои слова:



> Но даже не смотря на это все, если бы Решение НС было объективным, обоснованным, оформленным в корректной и уважительной форме (хотя бы на 50% как например Решение 3-летн. давности), то я могу сказать с полной уверенностью и ответственностью, я бы его приняла. И я уверена не только я.
> Мое личное отношение к Чайтанье прабху не изменилось бы, но само Решение я и многие другие преданные восприняли бы по крайней мере в правильном умонастроении, как рекомендацию старших, а не как несправедливость (как это видится сейчас).


           и еще:



> Да, бывают Решения, которые нам лично могут не нравится, но если они справедливые и честные, то тогда даже не смотря на какие-то личные предпочтения или мнения, преданные их принимают; но когда это просто ничем необоснованные громкие слова и заявления - это совсем другое дело.




Искренняя благодарность и верность какому-либо человеку совсем не означает  поддержку и оправдание ВСЕХ его поступков. Это разные  вещи. 
И моя верность Чайтанье прабху совсем не мешает мне видеть очевидные вещи, поверьте, пжл.
Разве я где-то говорила другое или оправдывала, высказывала поддержку каких-то конкретных  поступков?  

Есть поступок - есть реакция. Это *справедливо*.  Я писала и раньше и готова подтвердить свои слова еще много раз. Я никого не оправдываю, не прошу полностью отменить это Решение, не считаю, что НС не должен был среагировать и т.п. Но есть же элементарная справедливость. И если человек ошибся в своих поступках, нужно быть честными и справедливыми, и так и объяснить. Никто бы не спорил и не сомневался в таком случае. 
Но когда, простите, «под шумок» заодно человеку приписывают и все остальные смертные грехи (и расхождения, и отсутствие духовности, и мн. чего еще абсолютно недоказанного и главное не соответствующего истине),  то *это несправедливо и неправильно*.




> Пусть это кому-то кажется жестким и беспощадным решением, огромное количество преданных восприняли это вполне адекватно. Что вы прикажете с этим делать?


Жестоким и беспощадным кажется НЕ само Решение, а его форма, подача и необоснованность (я имею в виду только про отклонения в лекциях).
Я ничего не могу и не имею права приказывать или даже советовать. Хватит с меня и этих оскорблений, которые я уже успела насовершать, хотя очень старалась избежать. 
У меня есть мнение на Ваш вопрос. Я могу его высказать, но просто не совсем понимаю был ли это вопрос для ответа или просто риторический.

----------


## Оксана М.

> Простите Оксана, но мне кажется вы говорите только об одной причине по которой было принято решение НС и упускаете самые главные.


Да, так и есть. Я говорю только об одной причине. Но не потому что остальные я  упускаю или не считаю важными. Просто по остальным причинам у меня нет ни вопросов, ни сомнений. И если бы Решение было принято *исключительно* из-за них, я бы его полностью поняла и, поверьте, мне бы и в голову не пришла мысль тратить время уважаемых старших преданных перепиской здесь, кроме того рискуя по невежеству насовершать  оскорблений или критики старших, от последствий которых  мне уже и не избавиться.

За всех преданных я не имею права говорить, конечно, но мне кажется, что никто в таком случае бы не сомневался и не спорил. По крайней мере я не встречала мнения, что именно по этим пунктам Решение несправедливое или т.п. Все в принципе согласны.
Но ведь в Решении речь идет не только о поступках. Вот в этом и есть сомнения.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Жестоким и беспощадным кажется НЕ само Решение, а его форма, подача и необоснованность (я имею в виду только про отклонения в лекциях)


Форма заявления была вполне корректная и оставляющая надежду на пересмотр решения.




> У меня есть мнение на Ваш вопрос. Я могу его высказать, но просто не совсем понимаю был ли это вопрос для ответа или просто риторический.


Это вопрос для ответа, если у вас есть ответ.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Но ведь в Решении речь идет не только о поступках. Вот в этом и есть сомнения.


Оксана, поступки (этика) всегда являеются внешним проявлением внутренних взглядов или философии. Поэтому если мы имеем дело с неприглядными поступками, это значит, что внутри какая-то неправильная философия. Могут быть исключения, когда человек совершил под влиянием какого-то эмоционального импульса необдуманный поступок, но потом раскаялся и исправился. Это можно понять и простить. Но когда идет хроническая системная ошибка в поведении - развод за разводом, слишком любвеобильное отношение ко многим женщинам, то это уже говорит не о случайном срыве, а о хроническом отклонении внутри. Поэтому философские отклонения - это не только "неправилные слова не по шастрам", а именно проявление в поведении. Если у человека есть проблемы в крови, они часто проявляются на коже. Кровь - внутри, кожа - снаружи. И мы можем понять по состоянию кожи состояние крови. Извините за натуралистичный пример. Но смысл в том, что все излечимо, если есть желание и правильное лечение. Если же болезнь выдается за здоровое состояние, тогда, увы...

----------


## Acyutatma das

Уважаемая Оксана, примите поклоны.

Очевидно, что для вас Чайтанья д сделал много ценного и ваша реакция вполне понятна. 
В такой ситуации сколько бы ответов Вишнутаттва д и Враджендра Кумар д не давали на ваши вопросы-претензии вряд ли это вас успокоит и убедит. У вас есть свое мнение и вы его активно навязываете. Поэтому, в таком состоянии у вас мало шансов услышать что вам говорят.
Уж простите за откровенность.

Немного опишу ситуацию в России.
К сожалению, некоторые начинающие преданные из за не понимания сиддханты строят свою жизнь не на книгах Шрилы Прабхупады. 
Поймите правильно ни кто не собирается влезать в личную жизнь Чайтаньи д, более того ни кто из членов НС не питает к нему враждебных чувств, но когда начинающие преданные цитируют его (а не Шрилу Прабхупаду) на лекциях и принимают его наставления как конечную истину и заставляют других слушать его лекции, говоря что без них вы не поймете книги Шрилы Прабхупады и не сможете духовно развиваться, то это не может оставаться незамеченным. Поверьте я не преувеличиваю. Я бываю в разных регионах и знаю о чем говорю. После таких лекций преданные за духовную жизнь принимают все что угодно, только не желание доставить радость Господу!






> И простите, хорошо давать совет не разводится людям в благости, которые «гулабджамун не поделили». Конечно, можно остаться белым и чистым. Не запятнать себя советом о разводе.


О теперь ясно, что вы не владеете информацией. Достаточно много преданных раскрывая свои сердца поделились, что Чайтанья д давал им совет развестись. Кто то к счастью не последовал его советам и сохранил семью, но есть семьи которые распались. 





> Руслана Альбертовича обвиняют, что он одобряет разводы.Разводы не одобряет НИКТО. Но они есть! И иногда даже духовные учителя и Шрила Прабхупада их разрешали.


Вместо того чтобы решить проблему современная психология просто предлагает разойтись. Я беседовал с психологами в Европе и это стандартный совет.  

Примешивая Шрилу Прабхупаду надо знать контекст. Шрила Прабхупада видя что его западные ученики все равно разведутся не давал им запрет на развод. Иначе они совершили бы гуру-апарадху. Он сам объяснял это своим ученикам, которые были в недоумении.

Случай с Чайтанья д совсем другой. Поэтому ставить его в один ряд с Шрилой Прабхупадой неуместно.




> Поэтому, я бы хотела спросить у Вас, уважаемые члены НС и Комитета, у всех преданных.  Кто-нибудь хотя бы отдаленно  представляет, какие люди приходят на эти лекции, с какими проблемами и какого уровня??? Искренне простите меня, но мне кажется, что нет.


Опять вы ставите под сомнение компетентность людей изучавших данную ситуацию. Все члены просветительского комитета проводят подобные программы не один десяток лет!!! Не ужели вы думаете, что они не знают какие люди приходят к ним на лекции и какие вопросы задают.
Вы не раз эмоционально спрашиваете кто что делает для этих несчастных людей. 
Список просветительского комитета известен. Там преданные, которые отдали жизни свои другим людям! Как вы можете к ним так относиться!

Все было изучено. Этот вопрос обсуждался не один год.

Один маленький нюанс. Вы часто пишите что искренне не хотите ни кого обидеть и потревожить..., но в итоге, вы постоянно обвиняете людей, которые работали над этим вопросом.
Возможно вы делаете это не осознанно, из "любви" к Чайтанья д, но это напоминает сюжет из ШБ, когда Дакша начав свой монолог предупредил, что не хочет ни кого обидеть, а хочет просто рассказать как должны вести себя цивилизованные люди.

Видя что диалог не конструктивен и вы не слышите ответов, нет смысла больше продолжать эту тему.

Вывод простой: 
мы уважаем ваше решение слушать лекции Нарушевича, но преданным мы рекомендуем слушать лекции и читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады, чтобы разобраться в вопросах духовной жизни. Пусть каждый сделает свой выбор.

Еще раз подчеркну, что наши рекомендации обращены только к преданным Российского ИСККОН.

----------

